# Just a novice in need of some guidance



## jjestrauss (Nov 25, 2007)

I am a relative novice to the theatrical lighting realm. I was hoping to receive some guidance into what rosco gels work best for overall color, i.e. blues, reds, greens, as well as flesh tones. As an add on to who I am, I am serving as the lighting coordinator for a small church, i.e. 250+ members. The church is called Pine Ridge Church in Alamance County, NC. We have been in active service for 12 weeks and have just moved into a new facility. As a side note, our minister was interviewed by Tom Brokaw today for a piece on new churches. NBC news from NY videotaped our service yesterday, talk about pressure!!! I will include some photos of the service so that you may critique them. I have only been doing lighting for the last 14 weeks!!! I work as an electrician during my day job. 

As for equipment, we currently use an Elation control board with 6 elation dimmer packs. As for lights, I have 2 source 4 lights, about 12 fresnels, and par 56 and par 64 lights. I am also trying to download the new softplot program. Does anyone have a site to access this program, or does anyone have another program they recommend??? As for gels, I am currently using what our av guy gave me from a previous church. I am not sure what exact gel numbers they are, but I am having fun trying them out anyway!!

If anyone can guide me, please feel free to let me know.
Check out these links to see our stage lighting.
www.taddgrandstaff.com
www.pineridgechurch.com


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome, jjestrauss. Tell us more about yourself, and try to use the search feature of the ControlBooth. Here's a recent thread that may answer some of your questions.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the booth. Like Derek said we would love to know more about you and hope you will stick around to become a regular. It's a great community. Below is a post of mine from a recent thread, use a mix of three colors from straight ahead (neutral), 45 degrees to the left (Warm or cool), and 45 degrees to the right (what ever is left). 


gafftaper said:


> You can't go wrong with a mix of Roscolux 02 Bastard Amber (warm) and Roscolux 60 No color Blue (cool). If the Amber is too warm for your taste then go with Roscolux 06 No Color Straw. Finally use Roscolux 99 Chocolate for a neutral... it's not as brown as it looks. This combination won't win you any awards on Broadway for creativity but it's fool proof and looks good for dramatic washes every time.
> If you want the show to have a lighter more humorous feel switch to a mix of Roscolux 33 no color pink (warm), 51 surprise pink (neutral), and 60 no color blue (cool). Again a basic combination that always looks good but feels less dramatic and more fun than the amber/straw wash.
> As you develop your design skills start adding in slightly darker versions of the same colors for side, back and down light (leaving the paler colors out front). As you get a better feel for color mixing then you'll find you can use the deeper colors from the front as well.


----------



## miriam (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, hi. I am also a novice in need of guidance Welcome. This place has lots of info, and lots of people with lots of knowledge to share (not me yet, but stay tuned!)


----------



## Van (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! I'm sure you'll find a lot of answers on here. Use that search button, it's invaluable, and never be afraid to post a question, there are no stupid questions. 
In answer to the current one however, It really depends a lot on what you are lighting, who you are lighting, and the overall feel you are trying to induce.


----------



## jjestrauss (Nov 29, 2007)

Check out my lighting pics and updated bio. Let me know what you think


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey nice pictures of the Star Dinner. Have you posted one or two of the best in the Hey, I thought we could share pictures of our shows thread?


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

The only silly question is the one we've answered twice in the last month, so do a quick search and then ask away. We don't bite under normal circumstances.


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! Don't be afraid to both ask ANDanswer questions!! We all are learning about something. Again, welcome.

Dennis


----------

